# After spraying your pasture



## Daner

How long Is It best to wait before returning animals back to a pasture, when weed killer Is used? ie...24d

I have one pasture that has a lot of burr bushes along the fence line, and I want to spray them


----------



## prairie

Grazing restrictions can vary greatly depending on the specific chemical used. Check with your chemical supplier for the correct information.

If spot spraying, I beleive most chemical grazing restrictions can be ignored, as the animals generally avoid the sprayed areas, unless mob or fast rotation grazing mangaement is used. Then these areas may need to be skipped and grazed later.

Ocassionally sprayed areas will be the preferred grazing by animals. I've seen little harm as long as grazing duration is limited to a few days at the most.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm

With 2-4D it depends on the type of animal. For lactating cows there is a given # of days, and for non-lactating I think it is 7 days for amine 2-4D. And there is a restriction for slaughter that is different for grazing as well. Either way you should check the label. It is always listed on the label.


----------



## Daner

mulberrygrovefamilyfarm said:


> With 2-4D it depends on the type of animal. For lactating cows there is a given # of days, and for non-lactating I think it is 7 days for amine 2-4D. And there is a restriction for slaughter that is different for grazing as well. Either way you should check the label. It is always listed on the label.


I have Horses....And Its Wilsons Tri-kil

I can keep the horses out of the sprayed area for a week.
And Its just the fence line I wanted to spray

I read the label ,and there Is no mention of animals


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm

I looked that one up and it looks like a turf product containing 2-4D, mecoprop and dicamba, and is not really a farm product, which is why there are no indications for livestock. You will need to look online for each of the products and look for the indications for each and I would say make a best guess. Your best option would be to use a farm product that is labeled for farm use. I wouldn't want to guess with a product that my daughters horses might get onto. Then again...


----------



## hayray

My 2-4 D Ester only had listed restrictions for lactating dairy animals. I sprayed some horse pastures this spring and they left the horses off for a couple days to be safe. I did the same thing with my cows.


----------



## Mike120

I use Pasture Pro (2-4-D) in my horse paddocks and there is no restriction. I usually wait a couple of hours before I put them back in...with no problems. The typical issue is with lactating animals (cows, horses) or animals headed for slaughter. It's usually a couple of weeks for Grazon P+D.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm

But check out the second post by Daner. Here is his quote "_I have Horses....And Its Wilsons Tri-kil_".
This is not just 2-4D. It's got 3 active ingredients.


----------



## Daner

The tri kil Is a commercial broad leaf weed killer...but Its also for farm use.
The weeds that I'm trying to get rid of are Burdock and Canadian Thistle


----------



## Daner

I talked to the manufacture and they said you can let them back In the field as soon as the product dries.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm

Interesting. If it is for farm it should have an indications label for livestock because if it contains 2-4D, and from their documentation it does, there are specific indications for hay and lactating animals for sure.


----------



## Mike120

Personally I would not use "Wilsons Tri-kil" where my horses are. I don't worry about 2,4,D because I use it in my paddocks every couple of years (I keep the mares out of a sprayed paddock until after a rain). I rotate a lot so it's not an inconvenience. I don't typically use Dicamba, but it's pretty harmless as well. I would worry about the Mecoprop-P as it's nasty. I would expect that 2,4,D on it's own, at a rate of 4 pts/acre would take out the Burdock and Canadian Thistle.

There are lots of chemicals for weed control on golf courses and lawns. MSMA is a classic example. I wouldn't use it on a hay field but some people do. Why put the animals at risk where there are many safer alternatives.


----------



## ddivinia

Look on the product label under grazing restrictions. My stuff says I can have them grazer immediately, but wait 7 days to harvest. It also depends on if they are dairy cows.

D.


----------



## chh

With straight 24D I spray with the cattle on the field. The only label restriction is for lactating dairy cattle, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mike120

That's what I've always read. My mares are usually either pregnant or with a foal so I'm probably overly cautious. Plus, because I rotate a lot, it's not a problem for me to keep them out as I'm usually resting a paddock after I spray.


----------



## Daner

I took extra precaution anyway...I let the pasture sit for 7 days . and mixed 1 pint for 20 gal of water In the sprayer...Burdok Is wilting


----------



## nwfarmer

The speciman label on 2,4-D for established pastures and rangelands they indicate:

Keep dairy animals off of treated areas for 7 days. Do not cut grass for hay for 30 days after treatment. Remove meat animals from treated areas 3 days prior to slaughter.

They also indicate recommended amounts in the same section.


----------



## nwfarmer

Daner said:


> The tri kil Is a commercial broad leaf weed killer...but Its also for farm use.
> The weeds that I'm trying to get rid of are Burdock and Canadian Thistle


I use the cheap stuff 2,4-D. We get it from weed and pest at cost. If you mix the 2,4-D with MSO and 6 pounds of pure nitrogen fertilizer per acre it really burns Canadian thistle down. The nitrogen fertilizer comes in granular form. Make a slurry first with water in a 5 gallon bucket. Simplot sells the nitrogen fertilizer specifically meant to be mixed in your tank with weed killers, or grass killers. The specification sheet will indicate if you can mix the pesticide with nitrogen fertilizer.


----------



## geiselbreth

24d is a growth hormon developed for corn found out that it works on broadleaf makes them grow their selves to death i dont remove cattle when spraying with 24d i dont think it is a restricted use pesticide always read lable


----------



## river rat

I haven't figured a good way to kill canadians with 2,4-D without a kicker added like tordon. The 2,4-D even at a high rate just seems to burn a canadian down on top and make it mad, then a few weeks later quickly comes back from the dead and seeds out while you sleep.


----------



## sread

Here is a website i use here in australia for chemical whp's
Elders Cropping - eChemseek
dont know if it will help or if there is an equivelant in the U.S.

Hope this helps


----------

